
The Evolution of Smalltalk From Smalltalk-72 Through Squeak - lalalandland
https://dl.acm.org/doi/abs/10.1145/3386335
======
lalalandland
Article by Dan Ingalls; Smalltalks main implementor.

~~~
Qem
Great find. I'm new to programming, currently learning Python3, but heard
about this Smalltalk branch of programming languages, and afterwards I intend
to take the Pharo MOOC, to learn a modern version:

[http://mooc.pharo.org](http://mooc.pharo.org)

So far I still didn't get the point with object orientation, at least in
Python. All these cat, dog, mammals-like examples look pointless, I still
can't see a big advantage over normal procedures and functions, and it just
looks worse to my eyes. I hope I can finally get the point with object
orientation by plunging in a pure OO environment.

